# Wie  viele PC-Case gibt es,bei denen der CPU-Kühler herausragt weil er luft braucht?



## Andi90 (13. Februar 2018)

*Wie  viele PC-Case gibt es,bei denen der CPU-Kühler herausragt weil er luft braucht?*

Der Kühler könnte größer (höher) sein

Link zum Album (schon älter, hab den Pc wieder mal aus dem Kasten geholt):
2 Systeme zum vergleichen


----------



## Frontline25 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie  viele PC-Case gibt es,bei denen der CPU-Kühler herausragt weil er luft braucht?*

Also gegen Platzprobleme hab ich mir Damals einfach ein Stabilen Big Tower geholt und habe nun keine Platzprobleme mehr für sowas.
Aber was mich gerade irgendwie sehr Interessiert. Was sind das für GPUs?  Die du im Letzten Bild hast?
Sind das 4?


----------



## Tech (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie  viele PC-Case gibt es,bei denen der CPU-Kühler herausragt weil er luft braucht?*

Kauf dir ein Gehäuse, das höhere Kühler aufnehmen kann.
Davon abgesehn, ist der Lüfter oben verkehrt herum eingebaut. Der sollte Luft ausblasen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie  viele PC-Case gibt es,bei denen der CPU-Kühler herausragt weil er luft braucht?*



> Wie  viele PC-Case gibt es,bei denen der CPU-Kühler herausragt weil er luft braucht?


Bei mir gar keins.
Ich kaufe den Kühler, nachdem ich gemessen habe.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie  viele PC-Case gibt es,bei denen der CPU-Kühler herausragt weil er luft braucht?*

Es gibt ausreichend Seiten wo man die max. Kühlerhöhe nachlesen kann die man verbauen kann. Ich ahtte wenigstens immer darauf geachtet das man einen normalen Turmkühler mit 120er Lüfter bequem unterbringen kann. Ich persönlich gebe da lieber ein paar Taler mehr für die PC Behausung aus mit einem guten Luftstrom anstatt nachträglich etliche Stunden aufzuwenden für eine eher als Notlösung aussehende Umbauten vorzunehmen wo nicht mal geklärt ist das die ganze Aktion einen positiven Einfluß auf den Luftstrom hat. Wie schon erwähnt gehört der Lüfter im Deckel gedreht da so kaum die warme Luft entweichen kann


----------



## Andi90 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie  viele PC-Case gibt es,bei denen der CPU-Kühler herausragt weil er luft braucht?*



Frontline25 schrieb:


> Also gegen Platzprobleme hab ich mir Damals einfach ein Stabilen Big Tower geholt und habe nun keine Platzprobleme mehr für sowas.
> Aber was mich gerade irgendwie sehr Interessiert. Was sind das für GPUs?  Die du im Letzten Bild hast?
> Sind das 4?



Das sind zwei Nvidia 7950 GX2 (angeblich aus einem DELL-PC) die ich auf ebay für 40€ aus Niederlande bekommen habe, leider geht nur die eine im dual SLi Modus weil die andere defekt ist, ansonsten wäre quad SLi möglich. Nachteil, sie heizen den PC bzw. die CPU verdammt auf wenn warme Luft aufsteigt.

2 Systeme zum vergleichen


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie  viele PC-Case gibt es,bei denen der CPU-Kühler herausragt weil er luft braucht?*



Andi90 schrieb:


> Das sind zwei Nvidia 7950 GX2



Aber... warum?^^
Basteltrieb?

Ich meine leistungsmäßig biste mit ner modernen Einzelkarte für den selben preis ja weitaus flotter (und lautlos und kalt)^^


----------



## Frontline25 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie  viele PC-Case gibt es,bei denen der CPU-Kühler herausragt weil er luft braucht?*

Hui, okay, ich hoffe es ist nur aus Nostalgie gründen oder Basteltrieb


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie  viele PC-Case gibt es,bei denen der CPU-Kühler herausragt weil er luft braucht?*



> Nvidia 7950 GX2


Netter Tauchsieder, hatte ich auch mal. Wurde trotz nostalgischer Neigung dann doch verscheppert


----------



## General Quicksilver (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie  viele PC-Case gibt es,bei denen der CPU-Kühler herausragt weil er luft braucht?*

Also ich hatte das Problem auch mal, nur da war es der Seitenlüfter, der dann nach Außen transplantiert werrden musste, das das Gehäuse wieder zu geht (2 mm sind ärgerlicher als 2 cm  ). Ich vermute mal, das sofern du Temperaturprobleme hast, es daran liegt, das die warme Luft nicht gescheit aus dem Gehäuse heraus kommt, weil eigentlich sollte das alles nicht so viel heizen, das es nicht zu kühlen wäre. Eventuell läst sich das ganze auch dadurch entschärfen, das du über den Grafikkarten einen Lüfter die Warme Luft ausblasen lässt. (Ich habe mal nachgeschaut, die Karten sollen jeweils "gerade" mal knapp 150W verheizen).


----------



## Sorenhuhn (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wie  viele PC-Case gibt es,bei denen der CPU-Kühler herausragt weil er luft braucht?*

Sieht aus wie eins dieser alten Muscle-cars wo der Motor oben rausguckt^^


----------



## dergunia (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wie  viele PC-Case gibt es,bei denen der CPU-Kühler herausragt weil er luft braucht?*

ein v12 bi-tubo in einem lupo 
passt nicht ganz funktioniert aber. und außerdem finde ich die optik irgendwie ansprechend. ein steampunk rechner könnte man meinen. fehlt nur die passende lackierung 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## DonBongJohn (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wie  viele PC-Case gibt es,bei denen der CPU-Kühler herausragt weil er luft braucht?*



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> die Karten sollen jeweils "gerade" mal knapp 150W verheizen).



150W ? Da lachen die AMD R9 X90(X), Vega 64 oder 1080Ti Besitzer drüber.


----------



## shadie (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wie  viele PC-Case gibt es,bei denen der CPU-Kühler herausragt weil er luft braucht?*



DonBongJohn schrieb:


> 150W ? Da lachen die AMD R9 X90(X), Vega 64 oder 1080Ti Besitzer drüber.



Stimmt aber die leisten wenigstens etwas 

BTT: ist mir noch nie passiert.....vorher bei bekannten immer Gehäuse ausgemessen oderm ri alle Daten geben lassen und dann den CPU Kühler gewählt.

Warum hast du 4 von den Dingern drinnen, wenn nur 2 richtig laufen?


----------



## General Quicksilver (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wie  viele PC-Case gibt es,bei denen der CPU-Kühler herausragt weil er luft braucht?*



DonBongJohn schrieb:


> 150W ? Da lachen die AMD R9 X90(X), Vega 64 oder 1080Ti Besitzer drüber.



Ich weis, meine beiden HD4780 X2 haben damals  jeweils 300W+ verheizt. Schlimm wird es wenn die GPU 3 * 8-Pins hat und die auch ausnuzt, wie es bei manchen Dual - GPU - Karten der Fall ist. (Bei einer HD7970 X2 ist das z.B. der Fall ist (nicht zu verwechseln mit der HD 7990).  

Das Problem ist einfach irgendwo, das die Karten dann eine Wasserkühlung bedürfen um nicht zu laut zu sein und aiuch nicht zu viel Platz zu brauchen. Meine HD4870 X2s hatte ich (auch bedingt durch ein ungünstiges Belüftungskomnzept) immer auf 100% Lüfterdrehzahl, und trotzdem sind die Spannungswandler von denen gerade im Sommer deutlich über 100°C heiß geworden.


----------

